# MMA: Quest for the Title 2 features 4 title bouts



## Clark Kent (Mar 16, 2009)

Quest for the Title will return with it&rsquo;s second show as promoter Keith Varga announced their second event which will feature four title bouts on a 11-bout card that will be sanctioned by the ISKA with President Cory Schafer overseeing the card.

More...
Other Event News
The hardest hitting MMA news from MMARingReport.com


----------

